

Please Disable Your Ad Blocker - constantinum
http://imgur.com/dIDYScf

======
PaulHoule
One of the sites I visit that is most strident about disabling your ad blocker
is an anime site where they seem to make the advertising worse every day up to
the point where page load time is like 45 seconds.

